# Camping San Biagio – Manerba, Lake Garda



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi MHers,

We are off to sunny Lake Garda at the beginning of July  , and this campsite looks very picturesque -

http://www.campinglagodigarda.it/ca...camping&comune=Manerba del Garda&id=sanbiagio

However, there are some mixed reviews on the interwebby :roll: , so we were wondering if anyone has an opinion of this campsite they would like to share and whether this site can be recommended, what to look out for, etc? We would be staying no longer than 7 nights.

Alternatively, what would be your preferred campsite on Lake Garda?

Thanks,

SD


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Camping*

Hi

At Manerba D/G, I would stay at Camping Belvedere or Camping Rio Feriengluck. Showers are a bit dated at both, but were clean when I looked.

http://www.camping-belvedere.it/

http://www.rioferiengluck.eu/

Further south, stay at Camping Butterfly at Peschiera del Garda. The site is within walking distance to trains, buses, boats and shops. www.campingbutterfly.eu

Manerba is OK, but there is limited boat transport and so on when compared to Peschiera del Garda.

Russell

Edit - forgot to say I have not stayed at the site you mention, and cannot place it.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I don't know anything about this particular site but, if you have not booked a site on Garda for the dates you mention, then I would certainly do so. The sites round there are packed in spring and autumn so will certainly be even busier in summer. 

It is not very far to southern Germany and a lot of German families come back to the same site year on year.

G


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Rio*

Hi

Forgot to say that Camping Rioferiengluck will be predominantly German guests. Does not bother me in the slightest, but the chances are you will be the only Brit.

Russell


----------

